# Tesla unveils dual connector charge port for S and X



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

https://electrek.co/2017/10/16/tesla-new-dual-charge-port-design-model-s-model-x/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sandy said:


> https://electrek.co/2017/10/16/tesla-new-dual-charge-port-design-model-s-model-x/


I think this is smart, but there is something about the charge port being hidden in the rear lights that I really like!


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

This is really not Tesla like. There's still the other side of the car. The Chademo port could then be opened via the display. Now it looks like an old fuel filler flap. Please don't do it like this in model 3!


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

A worldwide standard plug is needed.

Achieving that would be about as successful as trying to herd cats........


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

A 3-phase power grid in every household. Or back to DC.... :wink:


----------



## Petra (Sep 12, 2017)

Juergen said:


> This is really not Tesla like. There's still the other side of the car. The Chademo port could then be opened via the display. Now it looks like an old fuel filler flap. Please don't do it like this in model 3!


CHAdeMO? That's a Chinese GB/T port. My guess is that Tesla is only going to employ multi-port solutions in regions where they're required to, like China (pretty sure the GB/T standard is government mandated over there... not 100% sure, though). In Europe, Tesla is already using modified Type 2 Mid, so adding the DC pins for Type 2 CCS probably wouldn't be a big deal (it still wouldn't fit in the tail light housing of an S/X, so I could see the 'fuel flap' design becoming the norm in the European market... looks like it should fit for the Model 3). In the US, however, there aren't any government imposed standards and Tesla already has a large amount of infrastructure in place, so I could see them sticking with their proprietary connector in an attempt to become the standard for the US market. Granted, that doesn't necessarily mean that the US Model S/X won't convert to the 'fuel flap' design just to maintain body panel commonality.

*shrug* As usual with Tesla, we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

In Germany there are currently 810 Chademo plugs and 389 Tesla plugs. The Chademos are spread over 767 locations. The SC are only in 59 locations. The coverage is much higher at the Chademo stations in Germany. The Chademo Adapter is almost a must in Germany!


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would not be surprised if all Tesla models move to a common dual-port system: Tesla charger + whatever is standard in the region (e.g. CCS in North America). Benefits: worldwide body panel as well as extended charging capability.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

This might just have to go the way phone chargers went, where Tesla is going to be the odd man out like apple.

There needs to be a standard, but for whatever reason some company is going to think theirs is better and just provide extra dongles.

I hope the filler door stays away from the states. I like the look and idea of hiding away the connector.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2017)

Juergen said:


> The Chademo Adapter is almost a must in Germany!


Optional extra. No need to be able to charge everywhere. Especially with long range vehicle.

Also, keep in mind, ChaDeMo is being discontinued in EU as of this year (soon US follows).
Yes. That means every new place that has ChaDeMo MUST have CCS.


----------



## SuperCharged (Jul 5, 2017)

It makes sense to me now that the model 3 charging "door" is much larger than S and X. I call it that they will house both ports in that area in markets were it's required.

For S and X I'm thinking the door on quarter panel could be a temporary solution.... let's hope as I agree it is a step backwards. Maybe they will redesign the tail lights to be more like M3 later?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This is just Tesla pre-marketing and nothing more than a photoshop. If you look closely the charge port is in difference places in different pictures. They no doubt are catering to the Chinese government and the giant potential sales for stockholders. Final version might look much better.


----------



## EvanLin (Jun 3, 2017)

Juergen said:


> This is really not Tesla like. There's still the other side of the car. The Chademo port could then be opened via the display. Now it looks like an old fuel filler flap. Please don't do it like this in model 3!


I think that's why the charging port area of Model 3 is quite bigger! (to fit the two charging ports)

The wires of DC and on-board AC chargers are on the left side of the car. It's a major change to add one port on the right side.

By the way, they are China DC port and China AC port.
Tesla China is going to replace all SC plugs to China DC plugs.


----------

